# Moving Bikes



## saladshooter (Jul 1, 2022)

Buying a new house so need to clean up the "clutter"🙄 to show our current house.. Moving them to the in-laws till we close. Only 5 more loads of bikes after this.😕


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jul 1, 2022)

I do not like to move my bikes. The risk of further nicks and bruises . Even though you take all precautions, it can still happen . Did displays for many years.
 Those the cushions from your sofas ? does your wife know ?
Be safe


----------



## falconer (Jul 1, 2022)

I'm trying to see how the rack is made.


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 1, 2022)

There is another slot in the bottom for the tire and the tire gets wedged between the front of the slot and the 2x4 in the rear.





falconer said:


> I'm trying to see how the rack is made.


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 2, 2022)

Round 2.


----------



## srfndoc (Jul 2, 2022)

I can take that Colson Commander off your hands if you need to free up some room.  🙃


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 2, 2022)

In case you lost it..My Address is... 😁


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 2, 2022)

srfndoc said:


> I can take that Colson Commander off your hands if you need to free up some room.  🙃






bikesnbuses said:


> In case you lost it..My Address is... 😁



Seat down & hold your breath... 🤣  🤣  🤣


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jul 2, 2022)

And now he took the comforter from the bed as well.


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 3, 2022)

Round 3










Moving bikes sucks!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jul 3, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> Moving bikes sucks!



Especially when your wife takes the blankets back .


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 3, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> Round 3
> 
> View attachment 1656222
> 
> ...




How many times have you bled so far?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 3, 2022)

Pshh. Three trips? Talk about armature hour.


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 3, 2022)

No blood yet but my back sure is sore!







GTs58 said:


> How many times have you bled so far?


----------



## kreika (Jul 3, 2022)

No tie downs? 😬


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 14, 2022)

Round 4
Wife said I needed to put the cushions back on the sofa. But I could still use the comforter since it's July.



















Love the duck eyes


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 14, 2022)

Waiting to see them in their new digs! V/r Shawn


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 14, 2022)

Me too! Been house searching for about 10 months and having space to display bikes was a major factor in our (my) search. The new house has about 1200 square feet of bike display space. So all my bikes will be in one climate controlled spot! 😁🥰😱🤯


Freqman1 said:


> Waiting to see them in their new digs! V/r Shawn


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 15, 2022)

Well I have 4 more bikes left at my in-laws house but have most in their new spot. My goal was to have my collection all together in one spot, I've never seen them all together at once. Now that I have, I'm thinking I may have a problem.

The problem is either:

1. My goal of having enough space in-between each bike to view in their full glory front/back/either side and ability to pull (any) one out to ride without needing to move other bikes takes up waaaaay too much space.

2. I didn't buy a big enough house.

3. I _am_ a bike-whorder (props to Chris).


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 15, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> Well I have 4 more bikes left at my in-laws house but have most in their new spot. My goal was to have my collection all together in one spot, I've never seen them all together at once. Now that I have, I'm thinking I may have a problem.
> 
> The problem is either:
> 
> ...



If you’ve decided you have too many, I may be able to help.😁 

Just kidding, I almost can’t walk in my garage.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 15, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> Well I have 4 more bikes left at my in-laws house but have most in their new spot. My goal was to have my collection all together in one spot, I've never seen them all together at once. Now that I have, I'm thinking I may have a problem.
> 
> The problem is either:
> 
> ...


----------



## kreika (Aug 15, 2022)

I’m not seeing any problems here. More bikes! Lol. Well you could have some on the walls to alleviate floor congestion?


----------



## slick (Aug 16, 2022)

Having all those bikes doesn't mean you have a problem, but the padding on the walls says otherwise. Where is the key to the straight jacket lock? 🤣🤣🤣😂😂😂 Hell of a collection. You should charge admittance for the museum.


----------

